# Software Engineer with 75 points



## arvindt89 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi All,

Software Engineer 261313
75 points for state sponsor (190).
Applied date: 27 March 2018
Waiting for EOI.

Can anyone please let me know the current wait time for the Software engineer(261313) with 75 points.

Thanks & Regards, 
Arvind


----------



## ammahir (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi

For 75 points, You will get invitation immediately in next invitation cycle. All the best.

Mahir


----------



## arvindt89 (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks, Mahir 

One of my friend who has applied for System Analyst with 75 points got within 15 days, but I heard for Software Engineer there is longer wait time, just wanted to confirm on that.

Regards,
Arvind


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

wow yeah nah you dont get the invitation in the next round, you get it either at third or second round after you apply, according to statistics of every single application for the last months, based on immitracker and this forum. 

So the waiting time for Software Engineers with 75 points is:

14 - 28 days


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> wow yeah nah you dont get the invitation in the next round, you get it either at third or second round after you apply, according to statistics of every single application for the last months, based on immitracker and this forum.
> 
> So the waiting time for Software Engineers with 75 points is:
> 
> 14 - 28 days


actually..

14 - 42 days

march was 35 because of the offset as well


----------



## arvindt89 (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks for the reply kaanixir


----------



## utsav2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi,

I am also a Software Engineer(261313) with 75 points and I am waiting from 15th Feb. I have not received the invitation yet.


----------



## arvindt89 (Apr 5, 2018)

utsav2018 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also a Software Engineer(261313) with 75 points and I am waiting from 15th Feb. I have not received the invitation yet.


Oh :-(
Hopefully, you will get it soon.
Please update once you get an invite 

Cheers


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

utsav2018 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also a Software Engineer(261313) with 75 points and I am waiting from 15th Feb. I have not received the invitation yet.



Hahahah hooooolyyy shh.... Youve been waiting for at least 3 rounds ? I better prepare to leave the country and get a few weeks off my job haha this is heaps sick m8


----------



## utsav2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

Sure will keep posted once I get an invite.... I was planning to go for PTE again and increase my score to 20. As per the trends 20 pointers in English are given preference.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello

I have applied with 70 points on 6 Apr 2018 in 261313, 189 only.
When I can expect invitation?


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Did anyone of the people, who posted on this thread with 75 points in 261313 (Software Engineer), got invites in last few rounds?


----------



## Smitha12 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi,
We have lodged 189 (70 pts - 16/04/2018) and 190 (NSW - 75 pts - 13/04/2018) and waiting for an invite. 
Is there any chance of getting invite from NSW in this round?. I guess the invitation round was yesterday (May 8th).


----------



## arvindt89 (Apr 5, 2018)

utsav2018 said:


> Sure will keep posted once I get an invite.... I was planning to go for PTE again and increase my score to 20. As per the trends 20 pointers in English are given preference.


Hi Mate, How are you ?
Any good news from your side?

Regards,
Arvind


----------

